# 3 Vizslas in our class



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

So Holley started her Gateway Class last night. She completed Basic Obedience last week. Turns out there are 2 other Vs in class. They are all 8 months old. Dan and I were shocked to see so many in one class. The one is just like Holley (crazy and funny). The other is much more calm (not like a V at all at that age) Haha. The trainer definitely has her hands full with us. We are looking forward to working with her in this and maybe get some play dates with the other Vs.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

You are so lucky! I've yet to see another V around (not surprising). I think if I found another V I'd just want to let Kobi loose to play all day long


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow, that's exciting, the closest we came to a vizsla in our puppy class was a weimaraner. But as you mentioned your trainer will have his hands full. (at least he's earning his money haha) I would really love to see the 3 vizsla's interact at play time, however not sure if you have play time at these advance training classes.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow how neat!! I have only seen one other V but have met quite a few people who have them. My daugher is going to show Jake in the fair through 4H and there's another V in her class. I was quite surprised how confident mine is compared to the older V. He had his tail under the whole time and seemed very timid compared to Jake. I was told it is because he is older and more scared, which sort of confused me. I know they are sensitive little creatures and just wondered what might cause them to act this way. I don't want Jake to ever act this way, I like him strutting his stuff


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Kobi,
We are definitely thinking of getting the one together with Holley to wear them out.

raps702,
unfortunately there is no play time. The dogs are not allowed to go near each others noses even because that is a playful manner. The trainer states that they are there to work. After the class though we did stay and talk to the other 2 owners for a while and Holley and the one were all over each other while the calmer one just sniffed. It was cute.

jakersmomma,
That is great that your pup is confident. I am sure he will do wonderfully in the shows. Best of luck to you with that.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Seems that Vizsla's are a lot more common in Toronto!

Our friends have two, our niehgbour has one, there's a couple that frequent the dog park we go to, and see one at pet smart quite often. More often than not people knwo the breed when they see our pup (or get it mistaken w/ and Ridgeback - honest mistake w/ his coat on). They're taking over Southern Ontario! haha

If you run into one, let them play b/c they have an awesome time w/ each other. It's great to watch.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh that's so sad they don't get any play time in class! :'( I guess it depends how long the class is for.....maybe there isn't really time. We used to work for a while then deliberately let them play and get all excited for 5 minutes before working again. Partly to teach them (or maybe it was us the instructor was training) how to calm down and focus again.

We occassionally bump into other vizslas out and it is so good when they can go nuts with each other. merc plays with whoever will let him play but other vizslas are the best match to his energy and style (lots of chasing followed by up on the hind legs for some wrestling and also some chewing of various bits of each other )

There are sometimes three vizslas at day care - i reckon they earn their money on those days!!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

The classes last an hour and they use every bit of it because they go around to each dog whenever they show something new and work with them so it can be time consuming when there are 7 dogs in the class and some don't pick up as fast as others. We use the time the trainer is working with the other dogs to work on focus. Like I said though, we stayed a little after class with the other 2 Vs and they enjoyed it. I am hoping we can get them together outside of class soon. Holley definitely needs a dog with the same energy level as her. She tried to play with 2 labs at the apartment but they can't keep up for very long.


----------

